# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Indo-Chinese spitting cobra

## Crotalids

Thought I'd post a couple updated pics of this little Madame. 

She's about 2 and a half foot at the moment, becoming more and more temperamental the bigger she gets - started to get some confidence I guess!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013),_alykoz_ (08-24-2013),_Annarose15_ (08-24-2013),_Anya_ (08-24-2013),_Archimedes_ (08-25-2013),ballpythonluvr (08-27-2013),BrianB801 (08-24-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-26-2013),_gardenfiend138_ (08-24-2013),_liv_ (09-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-24-2013),Raven_rawz (11-25-2013),Stewart_Reptiles (08-24-2013),_The Serpent Merchant_ (08-24-2013),_Wapadi_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Melody

Wow what a beauty. thanks for sharing

----------


## Neal

That's a beauty. Did the camera get spit on?

----------


## Annarose15

Hooding cobras are so spectacular!

----------


## Crotalids

> Hooding cobras are so spectacular!


Indeed they are!




> That's a beauty. Did the camera get spit on?


Thanks, no normally she tends to spit over it at me lol. Just depends what mood she's in really.  




> Wow what a beauty. thanks for sharing


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

> Indeed they are!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, no normally she tends to spit over it at me lol. Just depends what mood she's in really.  
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Have you ever been hit by her spit?

----------


## Anya

Wow, she's stunning! <3

----------

Neal (08-24-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What kind of special husbandry is implemented in keeping this type of snake??  I would imagine goggles and face shields....did I mention goggles....

----------


## Crotalids

> What kind of special husbandry is implemented in keeping this type of snake??  I would imagine goggles and face shields....did I mention goggles....





> Have you ever been hit by her spit?


Yeah, but I always goggles so that's not an issue. 

Il use a face shield when she's bigger.




> Wow, she's stunning! <3


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Mrl249

Wow, that is so intensely awesome. I'm super jealous  :Wink:  She looks so serious in that last pic.

----------


## Crotalids

> Wow, that is so intensely awesome. I'm super jealous  She looks so serious in that last pic.


Haha, thanks. Yeah, she was wondering what the camera was, and kept leaning forward to check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Cobras have always been one of my favorite and this one looks AMAZING

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## Crotalids

> Cobras have always been one of my favorite and this one looks AMAZING


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Very nice.  :Very Happy: 
 naja siamensis I believe?
 It seems that all my favorite naja are spitters. A buddy of mine just got a sputatix and a pair of black phase sumatrana that are awesome.  I've always wanted to work with pallida. Wish I had the space for such active animals.

----------


## Crotalids

> Very nice. 
>  naja siamensis I believe?
>  It seems that all my favorite naja are spitters. A buddy of mine just got a sputatix and a pair of black phase sumatrana that are awesome.  I've always wanted to work with pallida. Wish I had the space for such active animals.


Indeed  :Smile:  thanks! 

I actually find some of my North American rattlesnakes are just as active as the spitter. More so actually, my stephensi is always cruising around. 

I love spitters too, but I'm not a fan of pallida, I don't like the small hood if I'm honest lol. The whole reason for having a cobra is for the hood!!  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> Indeed  thanks! 
> 
> I actually find some of my North American rattlesnakes are just as active as the spitter. More so actually, my stephensi is always cruising around. 
> 
> I love spitters too, but I'm not a fan of pallida, I don't like the small hood if I'm honest lol. The whole reason for having a cobra is for the hood!!


All the crotalus I've worked with are pretty lazy lol. And although I see your point about the hoods most of my favorite naja are all African and have pretty slender hoods.  melanoleuca, and of course Naja nigricollis
being obvious examples. In fact with the possible exception of Pseudechis porphyriacus a nigricollis with a nice red throat might be my favorite species of elapid.

----------


## Evenstar

She is absolutely stunning.  And a bit scary....   :Bowdown:

----------


## djansen

if there was a badass pet award I think you have it my friend. seriously, brb going to check out my spitting cobra (puts on scuba gear)

----------


## Archimedes

What a beautiful little girl! Definitely on my list of dream hots. lol.

----------


## Crotalids

> What a beautiful little girl! Definitely on my list of dream hots. lol.


Thanks  :Smile:  



> if there was a badass pet award I think you have it my friend. seriously, brb going to check out my spitting cobra (puts on scuba gear)


Haha, thank you. 




> She is absolutely stunning.  And a bit scary....


She's not scary at all, promise  :Smile:  




> All the crotalus I've worked with are pretty lazy lol. And although I see your point about the hoods most of my favorite naja are all African and have pretty slender hoods.  melanoleuca, and of course Naja nigricollis
> being obvious examples. In fact with the possible exception of Pseudechis porphyriacus a nigricollis with a nice red throat might be my favorite species of elapid.


Really? My crotalus are quite active. Maybe because I keep them in relatively elaborate enclosures? They're always 'exploring' going in and out of different hides etc. 



I don't mind the other African cobras, I actually really like nigricollis, but never been a fan of pallida. 

Not sure what my favourite cobra is though..maybe samarensis and siamensis.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Wow she's amazing! Cobras are just stunning but I don't plan on ever owning hots.

----------


## Trollburrito

Stupid question, but are the spitting cobras capable of biting? 
And injecting venom, of course.

----------


## Crotalids

> Stupid question, but are the spitting cobras capable of biting? 
> And injecting venom, of course.


Indeed they can, no different to any other cobra. The spitting is more of a defensive (get away from me) thing, where the actual bite is for killing  prey. 




> Wow she's amazing! Cobras are just stunning but I don't plan on ever owning hots.


Thanks. Yeah, they are, as long as they hood! My mate has a few monocled cobras that don't bother hooding anymore - defeats the point in owning a cobra lol.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Maybe already asked, but what kind of housing do you use for her??

----------


## Crotalids

> Maybe already asked, but what kind of housing do you use for her??


No different to any enclosures that you use for your snakes. 

She's in a normal viv, just with screwed in vets so she can't push them out, and a lock on the door. 

That's all you have to really worry about really, vents! Although with tiny baby snakes, I keep them in small plastic boxes, as obviously they would escape from a viv.

----------


## crepers86

I have decided if I ever own a hot I want a copperhead, aside from balls that is my faverite snake to admire. 

this girl though is really Queen looking (no Queen is not a typo) she is boss dude

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Such a gorgeous girl!  I love this type of cobra and they are so awesome because of the way they hood up.  Very impressive indeed!

----------

_Crotalids_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> Thanks. Yeah, they are, as long as they hood! My mate has a few monocled cobras that don't bother hooding anymore - defeats the point in owning a cobra lol.


Agreed. I've seen a bunch of long term captive naja that won't hood. Without the hood you might as well have a rat snake. At least then you don't have to worry about getting bit when you clean the cage every 3 days lol.

----------


## Crotalids

> Agreed. I've seen a bunch of long term captive naja that won't hood. Without the hood you might as well have a rat snake. At least then you don't have to worry about getting bit when you clean the cage every 3 days lol.


Exactly! It's quite annoying when they do that lol. Better to stick to the real fighty Naja species as they tend to be aggro their whole life!

That why I don't understand why any venomous keeper would want a coral snake?!?! Might as well have a milk snake and save yourself the hassle of dealing with something highly venomous. 




> I have decided if I ever own a hot I want a copperhead, aside from balls that is my faverite snake to admire. 
> 
> this girl though is really Queen looking (no Queen is not a typo) she is boss dude


Haha, thanks mate, yeah copperheads are cool!




> Such a gorgeous girl!  I love this type of cobra and they are so awesome because of the way they hood up.  Very impressive indeed!


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Jamesv85

Amazing! Even though i would never have the courage to keep one at home  :Very Happy:

----------


## jwright0291

What kind of extra permits and regulations do you have to follow to own a hot in the states?

----------

